# Largemouth Caught Last Night



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

Went to the Alum spillway, almost got knocked on my butt by wind for two hours and caught one small saugeye, left there, went down the street and caught this guy second cast. He's 21 inches, 6 1/2 pounds. Not bad for January!


----------



## Dr.Outdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

rocktight614 said:


> Went to the Alum spillway, almost got knocked on my butt by wind for two hours and caught one small saugeye, left there, went down the street and caught this guy second cast. He's 21 inches, 6 1/2 pounds. Not bad for January!


6 1/2 lbs? Might want to get that scale fixed.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

no no no...never mention weight.... ohhh the horror.... here we go


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice catch.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

That bass is a pig! Awesome January catch!! And at 6½lbs's i dont think you are too far off if its 21''s. Great Job!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

sweet fish. weight looks right to me. Awesome fish for jan! I guess those big females of all species have to keep eating in the winter to develop those eggs. Mind telling what type of lure?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Great catch. That's a big heavy wintertime bass.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Photog said:


> no no no...never mention weight.... ohhh the horror.... here we go


Haha, my thought exactly. 

NICE FISH NO MATTER HOW MUCH IT WEIGHS!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish. With all this open water, I should be fishing.


----------



## Dr.Outdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

I have been fishing bass religiously for the last 4 years. I just get tired of people holding up fish and stating that it is so many pounds. I have seen so many people state that a fish weighs so much and they dont even weigh it. I am a good judge of this after weighing bass almost every day for 4 years. At the most this fish is 4 lbs.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice catch!That's a Big Old Female.Weight is probably right.What did you do with the fish?



Roscoe:


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

nice Catch!!!!:B


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice fish. Looks a LOT closer to 6 1/2 than 4 to me..............but then I've fished for 45 years....maybe my eyes and brain are gettin worn out


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> 6 1/2 lbs? Might want to get that scale fixed.


Oh no, don't say congrats or I wish I could catch fish like that in January!



CONGRATS!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Awsome fish tried to get old lady to go with me that night but didnt work out.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Dr. Outdoors......an 18" summertime Largie weighs roughly 3½lbs. Add 3"s of fish and in the wintertime when they're filled up with food and at there heaviest besides possibly spawn.....you got yourself roughly a 6lb bass. Ask anyone......4 years fishing or 45 years. You'll get the same response everytime.:B


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree, looks like a healthy 6lber to me


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome fish no matter the weight congrats
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

I've been fishing for twenty some years and that Muskie looks every bit of 9lbs to me, congrats on a great catch


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

dinkcatcher said:


> I've been fishing for twenty some years and that Muskie looks every bit of 9lbs to me, congrats on a great catch
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


a muskie. i have been fishing for 30 some years and its not hard to tell that is a crappie. man some people.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> I have been fishing bass religiously for the last 4 years. I just get tired of people holding up fish and stating that it is so many pounds. I have seen so many people state that a fish weighs so much and they dont even weigh it. I am a good judge of this after weighing bass almost every day for 4 years. At the most this fish is 4 lbs.


got any pictures of you holding a 4 pound bass?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Very nice catch.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

claytonhaske said:


> got any pictures of you holding a 4 pound bass?


Funny,I like... And super nice january 6 lber!!! Wish i could get one that big!!!!


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Your fish is every bit of 6. This first pic is 6lb4oz the second fish is 3lb10oz not tryin high jack your post just helpin out


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Dang, nice fish!


----------



## Dr.Outdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

Scum_Frog said:


> Dr. Outdoors......an 18" summertime Largie weighs roughly 3½lbs. Add 3"s of fish and in the wintertime when they're filled up with food and at there heaviest besides possibly spawn.....you got yourself roughly a 6lb bass. Ask anyone......4 years fishing or 45 years. You'll get the same response everytime.:B


I have fished all my life...more than 4 years. Over the last 4 years I have been bass fishing a whole lot. I have weighed 100s of bass. I can look at a picture and tell you how much a bass weighs. 21 inch bass, 3 1/2 lbs


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> I have fished all my life...more than 4 years. Over the last 4 years I have been bass fishing a whole lot. I have weighed 100s of bass. I can look at a picture and tell you how much a bass weighs. 21 inch bass, 3 1/2 lbs


You have fished all your life, and that's more than 4 years!!! Glad to see you aren't 4 haha 

Heck of a fish though, definitely 6lber!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dr.Outdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

You guys need to make sure you not weighing in Kg's. You buy um books and buy um books and all they do is chew the covers off of them.


----------



## Dr.Outdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

KWaller said:


> You have fished all your life, and that's more than 4 years!!! Glad to see you aren't 4 haha
> 
> Heck of a fish though, definitely 6lber!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Haha, my 4 year old son could out fish you.


----------



## Dr.Outdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

No wonder America is in the trouble its in.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> Haha, my 4 year old son could out fish you.


Yep, probably could , take a joke bud, everyone here has been fishing there whole life as well

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Great fish!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i have to withdraw my earlier reply. i just looked at my fish ID ook and it is not a crappie it is a peacock bass that must have migrated through all the waterways to central ohio. who would have thought.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> I have been fishing bass religiously for the last 4 years. I just get tired of people holding up fish and stating that it is so many pounds. I have seen so many people state that a fish weighs so much and they dont even weigh it. I am a good judge of this after weighing bass almost every day for 4 years. At the most this fish is 4 lbs.


I've been bass fishing religiously for over 30 years...that fish is well over 4lbs.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice fish man! :B some people get jealous or something.... I caught a 23 in. bass that weighed 7.8 lbs, measured it and weighed it.... posted a picture on here, and someone said there's no way that fish is 23 inches and I bet it only weighed 4 lbs.... well it was a good thing I took a picture of the scale and the tape measurer... lol shut em up though! awesome fish! were you using live bait or did you catch her on artificial?

Dr. outdoors and if you have a 21 inch bass that weighs 3.5 lbs it is probably sick... maybe you need the new scale! And if you are such a religious bass fisherman I would really appreciate it if you would practice catch and release! That is what "BASS" fisherman do! lol.......

Nice fish again man!


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice job!! Looks like a solid 6 to me


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> ".......I can look at a picture and tell you how much a bass weighs.........."


That has to be the most ridiculous statement I've ever read on this site.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

That is a nice fish, no matter what the weight is, its January in Ohio. Good job and thanks for sharing your success with us.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> No wonder America is in the trouble its in.


What does the weight of a fish have to do with our country's state of well being??? 

Looks legit to me. And most of these guys on this site have been weighing bass for a paycheck for longer than you've been on this earth! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice bass, It looks every bit what u say.Definatly more than 4 lbs.


----------



## JCFring (Aug 16, 2010)

I've been driving mid-90's supped up blazers my whole life and I can tell you that Dr. Outdoor's Ride has 20" spinners on it and they weigh 12lbs each. Heck of a catch bro. If your spare has 20" spinners on it, that is a record 5 rim limit dawg!

PS: Nice fish Rocktight. Wish I could catch a black crappie like that one day!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

GREAT fish!!! I'm jealous


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

oh well at least we have fun threads like this to pass the time on a cold winter night! I still want to know what he caught it on!


----------



## Dr.Outdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

JCFring said:


> I've been driving mid-90's supped up blazers my whole life and I can tell you that Dr. Outdoor's Ride has 20" spinners on it and they weigh 12lbs each. Heck of a catch bro. If your spare has 20" spinners on it, that is a record 5 rim limit dawg!
> 
> PS: Nice fish Rocktight. Wish I could catch a black crappie like that one day!


22" spinners. Just go's to show that you guys cant get anything right. Anybody who thinks that fish is 6 1/2 lbs does not own a scale. Im not jealous, like I said before, I just get tired of false weights.


----------



## Dr.Outdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

Im pretty sure of the weight of this fish, but Im not going to waste my time debating it will all of you. I know most of you are not used to catching anything over a lb so Im sure it just looks super big to you guys. Even if it is 3 lbs, that is a pretty nice bass. I dont want to discount double check anyone or take away from their prize fish. So you all enjoy yourselfs.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

It is a shame you already did best thing is just say Great looking bass congrats. Wow how much better that works for all. I am impressed he was out trying Cudios for that as well. Please post some of your bass in future we will congratulate you properly!!


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea guys, lets just go back to the creek and catch our little bluegills and suckers, if we get lucky we could catch one of those green fish!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Not bad for any month. Nice job.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Congrats on a great bass rocktight!!!! Dont worry about the armchair quarterbacks on this site!!!!


----------



## JCFring (Aug 16, 2010)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> 22" spinners. Just go's to show that you guys cant get anything right. Anybody who thinks that fish is 6 1/2 lbs does not own a scale. Im not jealous, like I said before, I just get tired of false weights.


No way! I call BS! I never short a rim and have been in the rim business for YEARS, at least 4, maybe more! If I'm 100 lbs those rims are 20". Nice try bub, but 2" of extra rim AINT PASSIN on this thread!

Here's 22" inch rims, and yours aren't even close! That being said, nice rims.


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey, you guys remember the dude at the carnival who could just look at you and guess your weight ? What I can't figure out though is this.... if he is wrong about the weight than how can you be sure he is telling the truth about the length.... oops... I can see another debate coming. Very entertaining thread. I just couldn't resist. Beautiful fish for Jan. regardless of wt/lth. Congrats


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

JCFring said:


> No way! I call BS! I never short a rim and have been in the rim business for YEARS, at least 4, maybe more! If I'm 100 lbs those rims are 20". Nice try bub, but 2" of extra rim AINT PASSIN on this thread!
> 
> Here's 22" inch rims, and yours aren't even close! That being said, nice rims.


Hey now! There's only one "Bub" on this site! Don't be lumping me in with no virtual scale..... Lol!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JCFring (Aug 16, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> Hey now! There's only one "Bub" on this site! Don't be lumping me in with no virtual scale..... Lol!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



I regrettably apologize Bad Bub. My bad on the bub. Guess I'm great at rims, bad on grammar.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

This thread is hilarious. I can't tell if the antagonist is serious or not, and posting a picture of himself to boot. JCFring has got me rolling around laughing.

Very nice fish Rocktight, don't let these guys bother you. Keep sharing your successes!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

JCFring said:


> I regrettably apologize Bad Bub. My bad on the bub. Guess I'm great at rims, bad on grammar.


I'll let this one go.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

No way thats a 21lb 6.5 incher. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Entertaining indeed, Heck of a fish Rocktight!


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> 6 1/2 lbs? Might want to get that scale fixed.


To be honest at first glance I guessed about 4 - 4 1/2 myself, but I took it over to my buddy's house who has a nice digital scale and it is for sure 6 1/2. I wouldn't post an exact weight if I eyeballed it. Maybe some do that...don't know. Pictures can be deceiving at times,but the weight appears to be all in the belly. I think she's been snacking on shad for a few weeks straight. Lol... I did keep the fish, so I can provide a scale shot if anyone needs the confirmation. Lemme know...but seriously I didn't mean to start a debate. I was just happy to catch a fish!


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

Big Joshy said:


> oh well at least we have fun threads like this to pass the time on a cold winter night! I still want to know what he caught it on!


I had two 3/8 Berkeley firetiger ribbontail grubs strung together on one line and did a pause and go retrieve like you would for saugeye. Didn't expect a bass to be on my line at all...


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jiggin'fool said:


> Dr.Outdoors if you are such a religious bass fisherman I would really appreciate it if you would practice catch and release! That is what "BASS" fisherman do! lol.......


Exactly what I was thinking, glad I'm not the only one who was thinking it.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> Im pretty sure of the weight of this fish, but Im not going to waste my time debating it will all of you. I know most of you are not used to catching anything over a lb so Im sure it just looks super big to you guys. Even if it is 3 lbs, that is a pretty nice bass. I dont want to discount double check anyone or take away from their prize fish. So you all enjoy yourselfs.


You are one amazing dude, OGF should make you the "King of Guessing weights". You're not doing yourself or anyone else on here by coming on here and being arrogant. If you don't think the weight is right then go out and catch a 6lb bass,take the pic with the scale,tape measure and yourself holding it, then maybe all of us would be as "educated" as yourself. Didn't your parents ever teach you the phrase " If you can't say something nice then keep your mouth shut". What those of us that's been on here a little while longer than yourself dislikes is people coming on here thinking they're the greatest thing to happen.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Rocktight, congrats on catching a VERY nice LM.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> You are one amazing dude, OGF should make you the "King of Guessing weights". You're not doing yourself or anyone else on here by coming on here and being arrogant. If you don't think the weight is right then go out and catch a 6lb bass,take the pic with the scale,tape measure and yourself holding it, then maybe all of us would be as "educated" as yourself. Didn't your parents ever teach you the phrase " If you can't say something nice then keep your mouth shut". What those of us that's been on here a little while longer than yourself dislikes is people coming on here thinking they're the greatest thing to happen.


The dude is a troll. 

Rocktight I'm extremely jealous. I've been sitting here in the warm house for the better half of a month and a half. Haven't fished since the beginning of December cause I hate the cold. Props to you and hell of a fish for January and anytime of the year!


----------



## fishassasin (Jan 18, 2012)

nice fish rocktight... ever bit of 6.5lbs.. buddy of mine caught one in nov. that was 6.8 on digital scale and was 22 and half inches


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice job. What did it bite on?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice bass. Would like to get one that size myself sometime.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome bass!! Especially for this time of the year! Who cares about the weight, anything over 3 lbs this time of the year is awesome!


----------



## fishassasin (Jan 18, 2012)

heck dre around here anything over 3 lbs any time of the year is awesome


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

That's a great catch!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice fish... enough said!
You caught him on a double rigged grub? Wow... nice work!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Dr. Outdoors.....the thought of a 21" bass only weighing 3½lbs is hilarious. That fish would be a paris hilton fish.....anorexic as all get out!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Scum_Frog said:


> Dr. Outdoors.....the thought of a 21" bass only weighing 3½lbs is hilarious. That fish would be a paris hilton fish.....anorexic as all get out!


Or have a coke habit...... Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cap'n Karl (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been lifting weights religiously for about 2 weeks and that definitely looks about the same size as a 25 lb dumbbell.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> That has to be the most ridiculous statement I've ever read on this site.


I'm with you! You know, I've seen some things that erk me on OGF, but this one takes the cake. It's very, very hard for me to not let the ass*%#@ come out myself. Judgement is not required on this site. There are so many good things here that I even hate to address such tripe. 
Sorry, just my humble opinion. (SIGH)


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

MDBuckeye said:


> Very nice fish... enough said!
> You caught him on a double rigged grub? Wow... nice work!


Yep, must have got tired of slammin shad,which I found a graveyard of under a thin sheet of ice not far from where the bass was caught...


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I have to hand it to you for going out in Jan, awesome catch! makes me want to dust my tackle off and give winter fishing a try. I can`t even get myself to go out for steelhead anymore during the winter months


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> I have fished all my life...more than 4 years. Over the last 4 years I have been bass fishing a whole lot. I have weighed 100s of bass. I can look at a picture and tell you how much a bass weighs. 21 inch bass, 3 1/2 lbs


i knew i should have nominated you for angler of the year. maybe next year.


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

bulafisherman said:


> I have to hand it to you for going out in Jan, awesome catch! makes me want to dust my tackle off and give winter fishing a try. I can`t even get myself to go out for steelhead anymore during the winter months


Where do you normally go for steelhead? Mad River?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

rocktight614 said:


> Where do you normally go for steelhead? Mad River?


The mad is nice for trout, but no steelhead. Steelhead would be up north, in the rivers off THE lake.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

sbreech said:


> The mad is nice for trout, but no steelhead. Steelhead would be up north, in the rivers off THE lake.


Only his 18th post, he's got an excuse for that one 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nice 6 pounder rocktight, and for Dr.doubt this is a very nice forum and everyone enjoys the sport and we don't need people giving other members grief. That was plain rude and ignorant. I was going to put up the picture of my 19lb rock bass, but you ruined it for everyone 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

sbreech said:


> The mad is nice for trout, but no steelhead. Steelhead would be up north, in the rivers off THE lake.


 Gotcha. I've never fished for steelhead before, but always wanted to give it a try sometime...


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

RiPpInLiPs614 said:


> Very nice 6 pounder rocktight, and for Dr.doubt this is a very nice forum and everyone enjoys the sport and we don't need people giving other members grief. That was plain rude and ignorant. I was going to put up the picture of my 19lb rock bass, but you ruined it for everyone
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Put it up anyway. Sounds like a monster...lol


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I`am in Ashtabula co, mins from the best steelhead fishing around! i`am within 20 mins of the grand river,ashtabula river or conneaut creek,


----------



## Masterbasser88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Now thats a 6 1/2 pound bass

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> All I did was give a statement of opinion and you guys get all bent out of shape. I think some people need to toughen up. I said it was a decent fish either way and you guys are still whining like little girls. Find something new to talk about. Like how Obama needs to leave office or something.


Didn't you say you were done with this thread on page 2? You didn't give an opinion you gave a statement and insulted people. You just put your profile in the mud. Great job. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

russ9054 said:


> Didn't you say you were done with this thread on page 2? You didn't give an opinion you gave a statement and insulted people. You just put your profile in the mud. Great job
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


His profile was already in the mud from his post on other threads. It just got deeper. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Dr. Do-little should put his money where his mouth is then. What do ya say Do-little?Got a $1000 laying around?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

to say a 21" bass in winter is 3 lbs is pretty ridiculous.
nice catch. id love to be out fishing right now, but its a little bit cold.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

That is a :B. Congrats!

I think i know where you caught it. If you havent already(doubtful), try some rattletraps at that pond in march/april.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, nice one.


----------



## Dr.Outdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

None of you guys know anything about fishing. You think I care about my profile on here? lol If any of you knew anything, you would know that two fish both measuring 21 inches could be different weights. If you guys get insulted over someone letting you know that your fish isn't as big as you think it is...you guys need to get a day job.


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

Can we please stop bashing the man and his posts?! I mean come on, he is a doctor...

...Fantastic fish Rock She's every bit of 6!


Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> None of you guys know anything about fishing. You think I care about my profile on here? lol If any of you knew anything, you would know that two fish both measuring 21 inches could be different weights. If you guys get insulted over someone letting you know that your fish isn't as big as you think it is...you guys need to get a day job.


If none of us know anything about fishing then you might as well delete your profile and go somewhere else then because were here to help each other out and what not and since you already know everything there is to know about fishing then we are of no help to you so your existence as part of OGF is pointless. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dr.Outdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

huntindoggie22 said:


> If none of us know anything about fishing then you might as well delete your profile and go somewhere else then because were here to help each other out and what not and since you already know everything there is to know about fishing then we are of no help to you so your existence as part of OGF is pointless.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Couldn't of said it better myself.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

guys..... over the size of a fish? ive seen others get really mad at others for nothing.... but the size of a fish?....


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> None of you guys know anything about fishing. You think I care about my profile on here? lol If any of you knew anything, you would know that two fish both measuring 21 inches could be different weights. If you guys get insulted over someone letting you know that your fish isn't as big as you think it is...you guys need to get a day job.


 Cmon This post doesn't make a bit of logical sense man. Think about what you just wrote. First you say two fish measuring 21 inches can be two different weights. So your admitting there's a possibility my fish could be 6.5 and that you could be wrong...and why wouldn't someone be insulted if your telling them their fish is not what they say it is. That means your calling me a liar basically or you think your more educated on the subject of fish weighing. How tough is it to weigh a damn fish? You put it on a scale and read the weight. If I post a pic of the weight and length will you apologize? Or will you accuse me of force feeding it rocks before I took the picture? Lol...seriously what would help you to believe this fish is 6.5? Lemme know somethin...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

puregreen said:


>


WHAT THE HECK ITS FUDGE WITH A STUMP DONKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I like how his fish is smaller too, surprised he actually caught one. Or did he net it for you and you let him hold it?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

5 pages of posts and basically not a thing to learn from them. That was a heck of a statement Doc, but, I'd still fish with ya...


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> guys..... over the size of a fish? ive seen others get really mad at others for nothing.... but the size of a fish?....


Most sensible post in the thread and made by a Kid. Nice work young man.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Hey Rock, you are a true sportsman to go out in this weather. Nice bass. The only true poor sport with bad scales must be the Doc.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> None of you guys know anything about fishing. You think I care about my profile on here? lol If any of you knew anything, you would know that two fish both measuring 21 inches could be different weights. If you guys get insulted over someone letting you know that your fish isn't as big as you think it is...you guys need to get a day job.


I hereby officially nominate you for OGF and ALL World Angler of the year for 2012 and every year that follows seeing how you believe you're the greatest and most intelligent guy to ever hold a rod n reel. Oops I'm sorry I shouldn't have typed holding a rod n reel I should've typed sitting in your chair, sipping beers, and taking naps all the while knowing you're the greatest. You stated in another thread that you got extra time on your hands at the moment so I'd say it's you who needs to get a job. BTW you say you've weighed hundreds of bass in the last fours years, come talk to me when you hit atleast the thousand mark. Let me know when you want to put your money where you blabber mouth is cause I'd love to school you in bass fishing. Even better I'll do it blindfolded just to make it fair for you. Pretty arrogant and ridiculous for me to post this huh, just wanted to be as absurd as yourself.


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

nice fish!! looks like 6lbs to me..... shame that every time someone catches a hawg, some self proclaimed know it all has to be a downer and dispute the stats.....some people need to fish more......


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> All I did was give a statement of opinion and you guys get all bent out of shape. I think some people need to toughen up. I said it was a decent fish either way and you guys are still whining like little girls. Find something new to talk about. Like how Obama needs to leave office or something.


You gave your statement of opinion over and over and over. We got it the first time. You can noodle 7 lb bass out of the back of your suburban. You can look at a picture, no matter the angle and determine fish weights in troy ounces and lengths to the hundreths of an inch. Kudos.

Pictures of fish almost always lie. Guys hold em too close to the camera for effect, or they are too far away and don't do the fish justice and make them look smaller.

I don't know if it's a 6.5 lb fish or not, but I know it's a nice fish that I'd sure be happy to catch in January. That's all that matters. The rest is just minutiae.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Rocktight614 I am sorry I have missed this thread before now.I am also sorry you were subjected to what you have endured since starting this particular thread from another member.I am also sorry for putting an end to it now.Before I do so I would like to say "Darn nice catch,catching a bass that size,regardless the weight,during mid January is quite a feat" Be proud!"


----------

